# WHAT BREED IS MAX



## dylanis28 (Jun 14, 2009)

Kitten 


Joined: Sun Jun 14, 2009 2:41 pm
Posts: 1 


This is Max he is 2 half months old.
The problem is dont really no what breed he is, he came from the litter shown.
He has alot of tabby stripes, and is a big boy already.
Blue eyes, although not bright, sort of green and blue.
Dont no hes weight, sorry, the other kittens are white, and tortieshell presume he is a short hair tabby, domestic tabby but maybe cross mix???
He doesnt meow much, if hardly atall maybe once a day period is this worrying?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Please don't make the same post in multiple forums.


----------

